
Who called 1688 a “Glorious Revolution”? (2016) - fanf2
http://www.irishphilosophy.com/2016/11/05/glorious-revolution/
======
InTheArena
I thought it was Daniel Waterhouse?

(A baroque cycle in joke for those of unfamiliar, which goes into great detail
about the Glorious Revolution)

~~~
credit_guy
Never heard of the Baroque Cycle [1]. Looks like a good book. Thanks for the
mention.

[1][https://www.amazon.com/Baroque-Cycle-Quicksilver-
Confusion-S...](https://www.amazon.com/Baroque-Cycle-Quicksilver-Confusion-
System-ebook/dp/B00KVIBWPI)

